# Getting rid of rust



## Andy4707 (Aug 31, 2005)

What is the best way to get rust off of a bottle.  I am currently using CLR (Cacium, Lime and Rust)  But it isn't really working to good.  Is there anything else that will clean rust off?


----------



## atdadump (Sep 1, 2005)

There is a product called "the Works' Toilet bowl cleaner that will take it off instantly. Be very careful and use gloves and eye protection, also would be best outside. This is an over the counter Hydrocloric Acid. Rinse everything good when done. you can use it several times. It also will melt nylon bottle brushes.. Good stuff, be careful!


----------



## Ye Olde Prospector (Sep 1, 2005)

Hi Andy4707

    I have always used oxalic acid to remove iron rust from bottles. Will also work on porcelain. Same as I use for removing iron rust from mineral specimens. It is also used to bleach wooden decks on sailboats. No way near as corrosive as Muriatic or hydrocloric acid. Can be neutralized with baking soda. Use eye protection and don't heat and breath in fumes. Comes as powder,dissolve in warm water in plastic or glass container. Recommend rubber gloves to take items out of acid solution then rinse with water. I have taken stuff out with bare hands but it stings if you have any open cuts, about like vinegar. My suggestion.

 Cliff


----------



## Andy4707 (Sep 1, 2005)

ok, i thanks for the info.


----------



## IRISH (Sep 2, 2005)

As Cliff said Oxalic acid is good but I use Phosphoric Acid a lot more,  Navel gel is mostly Phosphoric Acid and I believe widely avalible in the US.


----------

